# Boston breaks all time seasonal snowfall record



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

108.6" with the additional 2.9 snowfall received yesterday. The most in 143 years. Record keeping started in 1872.

Boston breaks seasonal snowfall record with 108.6 inches


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Of course you did, you stole all our snow !!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Gee, I do not know if congrats are in line for this thread or not. 111 1/2" of snow? HOLY KIELBASA  Some people probably like it and I am sure a lot HATE IT. 

What fell in my driveway from January through the first week of March was around 61" Plenty and also too much for me, but nothing compared to Boston. 

I can honestly say that I do not envy my Boston neighbors...


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

The eastern seaboard got hammered this year. Here in Ontario our snowfall was well bellow average, I tend to agree with Kiss4afrog, they stole our snow. Speaking of the eastern seaboard, I hear that New Brunswick along with other parts of eastern Canada are still feeling the wrath of mother nature over the last and upcoming 24 hours.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

TheSuMofGoD said:


> The eastern seaboard got hammered this year. Here in Ontario our snowfall was well bellow average, I tend to agree with Kiss4afrog, they stole our snow. Speaking of the eastern seaboard, I hear that New Brunswick along with other parts of eastern Canada are still feeling the wrath of mother nature over the last and upcoming 24 hours.


I love to Snowmobile and it was a dissapointing year here too. Once in a while we have a no snow year but 2 years over the last 5 is unusual. We had 88 inches last year and Duluth, MN had just over 140 inches. I rode my snowmobile quite alot last year and had my son had his way he would have put on over 1000 miles. I like to ride but don't have too much time to do it since I am so buzy with work.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

I think we only got 18-20 inches this year. Normally we get around 30'' for an average. They called for less snowfall this year according to weather long range weather forecasts. They this could be due to el nino moving the jet stream farther north but who really knows?

12 of our inches were in one storm... which is uncommon for us. 

Boston definitely got all of the snow this year.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

111 all-time inches?
Buffalo, Rochester and Syracuse say "aw, isnt that cute" 

GoldenSnowball.com | The Golden Snowball Award is a contest between 5 cities in CNY – Upstate New York. The contest is based on which city receives the most snowfall for the snow season. The cities that compete are Albany, Buffalo, Binghamton, 

but seriously, that's still an impressive amount of snow for Boston!








nothing to sneeze at..

Scot


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't think we'll break any record we only received 337 inches so far.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

What made the Boston snow so bad was 90" of it fell within a 4 week span.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

And all the same storms past over us but dropped twice as much here. Don't know what you got from Saturday-Sunday's storm but we got 20 inches plus out of it.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

So glad we broke that record and got it out of the way. My snow blowers had fun this season and looking forward to some more...............


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Don't think we'll break any record we only received 337 inches so far.


 Yikes !!! That's over 28 feet ! Does every one up there live in 3 or 4 story houses so they can see out a window in the winter ???


----------



## Bob J (Feb 8, 2015)

This place in Italy got over 100 inches in 18 hours....;- )

http://http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/10/europe/italy-possible-snow-record/


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

1894 said:


> Yikes !!! That's over 28 feet ! Does every one up there live in 3 or 4 story houses so they can see out a window in the winter ???


We call it a skylight, they call it a front door during the winter.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

1894 said:


> Yikes !!! That's over 28 feet ! Does every one up there live in 3 or 4 story houses so they can see out a window in the winter ???


Actually some of it melts and most of it settles under it's own weight. This is what's left in my backyard, about 6-8 feet at the moment.

I just finish blowing a spring meltdown channel but expecting 6 more inches tonight.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't forget the snowfall record is at Logan Airport. The adjacent suburbs _can_ get much higher amounts.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Don't think we'll break any record we only received 337 inches so far.


Do you mean 337cm? 133"


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Sitting here right now, looking out the window. We are getting dumped on in a large way. I miss my lawn,yard, golf clubs, spring. ........


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

mfrs2000 said:


> Do you mean 337cm? 133"


We had one storm of 144 cms or 57 inches, and in february alone we received over 300cms so no I meant 337 inches. All the snow we received in november december all melted on Chrismas Eve, 



all the snow we received in January all melted at the end of January. 





Then february came along and a lot of it melted last week



 but then came this week. Still snowing at the moment, maybe 8 more inches down since last night.


----------



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

The view out the back door during the blizzard during 2/25-26. (That table was bare before the storm.) We ended up with 30+ inches in most places, I think there was about 27" out there when these were taken. Before this storm the ground was bare and total snow to that point for the season was only a few inches.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Now imagine having 2 of those a week for a month....


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well it is now official every first storey window is blocked by snow and lights are on 24/7. This was the last one to get blocked out. In 35 years it has never been blocked because north winds usually keep it cleaned. But north winds can only do so much.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

This shows wisdom, truckers choosing to wait it out.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

446 cm adds up to 175 inches coby...


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ariens1976 said:


> 446 cm adds up to 175 inches coby...


446cms is that Bathurst or Moncton? The record for Moncton airport is 510cms in 1970 I believe which is 17 feet, so I misread somewhere. I apologize. Our localized record is 607cms also in 1970 which is almost 20 feet. The aeroport numbers at this time I believe to be 466cms (15.3 feet) after today's storm. Localized here on the hill is probably a lot more. So I stand corrected before you. Often when it rains at the aeroport it snows here because of the elevation.


----------

